# Cigar boxes stored in desktop humidor?



## dan9346 (Jun 8, 2011)

I'm new to the game of actually collecting cigars (or should I say buying in bulk, due to me not being able to keep them long enough to say "collecting"), and today is the first day I have purchased a box of cigars vice a bundle. Could be stupid question, but should I remove the cigars from the box and store in my humidor, or should I keep the cigars in the box, and put into my humidor? I have a desktop humidor with more than enough room, and the cigars are not wrapped individually. I have no clue what the norm is. Thanks in advance!


----------



## dav0 (Feb 7, 2011)

Get a cooler for your boxes and keep singles in your desktop. Others will chime in, but if you are going to buy boxes you need a cabinet or a cooler, with the second be the more economical choice leaving you more $$$ for boxes of cigars.

Others, I'm sure, will add comments here! :hippie:


----------



## FWTX (Feb 9, 2011)

I ran out of space and had a fresh box I needed to store,
+1 the coolerdore and humi combo.
I got a 48qt on sale for $20.00, bought KL and aquarium bags and had a half lb 65% beads - set up the coolerdore for about $35.00.
I don't even think about RH anymore.
You will actually need that wood box in the coolerdore so it's a win win.


----------



## Big Bull (Mar 22, 2011)

If you have room you could keep the box in there. But I would take them out if they are going into a desk top. If as others said you had a coolidor or a wineador I would store them in the origional box but crack it open everyonce in a while....


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

Dan
Take them out of the box
Place them in the desktop and enjoy this simple moment
as it will probably be your last.
Enjoy the smell, share them with friends...all is good.
That said, if you continue down this path, I would read up on cooler and
KL/Beads.....great reading......

Welcome


----------



## dan9346 (Jun 8, 2011)

Awesome advice! I will start to research the cooler approach tonight. I had assumed (incorrectly) that a 300 stick humidor would do the trick. However, thanks to CI, and cigar bid, I am quickly finding that 300 cigars can find their way to my house QUICK!! Even though most of them are your everyday smokers and not ESG's.....

I'll find something to do with all of those empty boxes!

Thanks for the great advice and quick response!


----------



## dav0 (Feb 7, 2011)

dan9346 said:


> Awesome advice! I will start to research the cooler approach tonight. I had assumed (incorrectly) that a 300 stick humidor would do the trick. However, thanks to CI, and cigar bid, I am quickly finding that 300 cigars can find their way to my house QUICK!! Even though most of them are your everyday smokers and not ESG's.....
> 
> I'll find something to do with all of those empty boxes!
> 
> Thanks for the great advice and quick response!


My personal expierence is that they must do those Humidor capacity ratings using 38 RG cigars! I've yet to buy a desktop that will store as many as they are rated for.

Well, unless you buy it from Waxing Moon, in which case, Ed's will tell you honestly and lets you know what size cigar. The main problem is who smokes only one size cigar?


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

dav0 said:


> My personal expierence is that they must do those Humidor capacity ratings using 38 RG cigars! I've yet to buy a desktop that will store as many as they are rated for.
> 
> Well, unless you buy it from Waxing Moon, in which case, Ed's will tell you honestly and lets you know what size cigar. The main problem is who smokes only one size cigar?


 Davo
I believe they are based on PC's


----------



## dav0 (Feb 7, 2011)

asmartbull said:


> Davo
> I believe they are based on PC's


Bull, what is PCs, Pxxxx Corona? Remember, I'm still a newb! :baby:


----------



## K_Duffer (May 8, 2011)

dav0 said:


> Bull, what is PCs, Pxxxx Corona? Remember, I'm still a newb! :baby:


PC=Petite Corona. Typically have 42 ring gauge. I believe regular Coronas have same ring gauge but are a bit longer.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

dan9346 said:


> I'm new to the game of actually collecting cigars (or should I say buying in bulk, due to me not being able to keep them long enough to say "collecting"), and today is the first day I have purchased a box of cigars vice a bundle. Could be stupid question, but should I remove the cigars from the box and store in my humidor, or should I keep the cigars in the box, and put into my humidor? I have a desktop humidor with more than enough room, and the cigars are not wrapped individually. I have no clue what the norm is. Thanks in advance!


The norm is your personal preference my friend store then either way, Soon you will need more room as the slope is a very slippery one! Peace my brother enjoy our obsession!:bounce::bounce::bounce::bounce::bounce:


----------



## z0diac (May 18, 2010)

dan9346 said:


> I'm new to the game of actually collecting cigars (or should I say buying in bulk, due to me not being able to keep them long enough to say "collecting"), and today is the first day I have purchased a box of cigars vice a bundle. Could be stupid question, but should I remove the cigars from the box and store in my humidor, or should I keep the cigars in the box, and put into my humidor? I have a desktop humidor with more than enough room, and the cigars are not wrapped individually. I have no clue what the norm is. Thanks in advance!


I leave them in the boxes when I can fit them.

This humidor is stuffed with boxes:

2 boxes of 25, 2 boxes of 2, a few 5-packs, and loose ones littered over top.

I don't think anything looks better than a box of 25 (2 rows) opened up with them all sitting their facing you in their beautiful presentation. 

This humi has my main humidifier on top, with a couple 69% pillow bag thingies stuffed in other parts.


----------

